# How often do you give oils?



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Specifically, salmon oil and fish oil..


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I was just about to post a thread asking the same thing!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I give a fish oil capsule every 2-3 days. I do rotate through oils.... fish, salmon, krill, emu, coconut and an occasional vitamin E. Coconut is the only plant oil I give.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

What are the advantages of rotating oils Tracy? I give salmon oil. One small squirt a day as the bottle says...is this ok? Do I need to be giving anything else? Thanks for posting tee tee!


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I give a fish oil capsule 3 times a week. They're human fish oil pills so I simply poke a hole in them and squeeze the oil onto her food.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I finally found some salmon oil, so I wanted to post this thread to see how often everyone gives them. I don't want to over do it on salmon, fish, and coconut oil. Thanks all for the information!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I also give a sardine/anchovy blend or coconut every 2~3 days.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> I give a fish oil capsule every 2-3 days. I do rotate through oils.... fish, salmon, krill, emu, coconut and an occasional vitamin E. Coconut is the only plant oil I give.


Do you give the capsule whole or do you squeeze the oil out? How much do you give? Would you mind writing out the schedule of what/how you rotate through everything?


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I know you didn't direct that to me but...I pop the capsule with a knife and squeeze the whole capsule onto a plate. A lot of people say they squeeze it onto the food, but lucky for me, Miya is a little piggy and eats anything I give her  

Right now I'm rotating through salmon, fish, and coconut. I also use Nupro every now and then. I do this because she's itchy and I hope the oils and Nupro will help her coat. What are the other benefits?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

teetee said:


> I know you didn't direct that to me but...I pop the capsule with a knife and squeeze the whole capsule onto a plate. A lot of people say they squeeze it onto the food, but lucky for me, Miya is a little piggy and eats anything I give her
> 
> Right now I'm rotating through salmon, fish, and coconut. I also use Nupro every now and then. I do this because she's itchy and I hope the oils and Nupro will help her coat. What are the other benefits?


That sounds very simple! Chloe is a little piggy, too, so I think she would probably eat it. If not I'm sure she would over her food. Where do you get it? Just at the drug store? I've seen fish oil, but not the other in capsules.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I got a bottle of grizzly salmon oil from amazon because someone on here recommended it. It comes in a pump bottle so I can just give one squirt and I just put it in his bowl as is because he LOVES it!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Since Amberleah lo lou has many health problems her Holistic wants her to have Salmon oil every day in AM meal. It comes in push down squirt bottle so I give one full squirt. Not sure once she gets better if it will go down. She also is on other supplements too for her unitary tract and immune system.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Lindsay, I had the hardest time finding salmon oil..then yesterday I was at petco and they had salmon oil in a pump bottle and in the capsule form. So I bought the capsules.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I saw a bottle at PetSmart yesterday, and I wanted to ask y'all about it first before buying some. The pump seems easier, but I would be afraid it's too much.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I give salmon oil once a day


----------

